# Portrait Locations Near Lexington NC



## wharvey86 (Sep 30, 2014)

I will be traveling down to Lexington, NC this weekend to visit some family members and I was asked to take some senior portraits. Being from out of state I have only seen the small area around my families house and am looking for some suggestions of a great location within a 60 minute drive of lexington for some senior portraits. I appreciate the help!


----------



## kundalini (Sep 30, 2014)

Winston-Salem is only about 30 minutes north of Lexington.  It is a historic tobacco town and should provide some decent architecture.  It's been years since I've actually been in town because I'm usually doing about 80mph on I-40 to get to the mountains.  Google is your friend.


----------

